# Datensicherung / Backup - Welche Medien bevorzugt ihr?

## Inte

Hallo zusammen,

so langsam reichen meine Festplatten nicht mehr aus, um alle Fotos, Dokumente, etc. redundant sichern zu können. CDs sind zwar billig, aber ich habe da schon ein paar böse Erfahrungen mit etwas älteren Medien gemacht. Nur weil ich immer zwei Sicherungskopien erstelle, besitze ich noch alle Daten. Ausserdem werden die zu sichernden (überflüssigen) Daten immer grösser.  :Wink: 

Zwar besitze ich seit Jahren einen DVD-Brenner, habe ihn aber bisher eher Stiefmütterlich behandelt. Eher per Zufall bin ich auf den Wikipedia-Artikel zum Thema DVD-RAM gestossen und war überrascht, was die alles kann.  :Very Happy: 

Nachdem ich so verblüfft war und auch noch einen riesigen Beitrag in den Wikibooks gefunden habe, wollte ich von euch erfahren welches Medium ihr bisher bevorzugt zur Datensicherung genutzt habt.

Euer Inte.

----------

## slick

Habe mir erlaubt noch oben 2 weitere Optionen einzufügen. (weil besser, siehe hier  :Wink: )

Kombination der oben genannten++

Ich verwende CD-R und DVD-R. Das reicht vollkommen. RW bringt meines Erachtens nichts, denn Backup ist Backup und sollte nicht geändert werden. Mit  DVD-RAM habe ich mich noch nicht beschäftigt. 

Nicht zu vernachlässigen ist auch mein kleiner RAID 5-Fileserver auf dem eh erstmal alles monatelang aufs Backup wartet (oder auch nicht). Ist aber eigentlich kein Backup, nur große Datenhalde.  :Wink: 

PS: Schön Dich mal wieder hier zu lesen... bist ja seit dem Umzug (oder wars die Hochzeit?  :Wink: ) seltener hier zu sehen.

----------

## Fauli

Ich mache das Backup mit rsync auf eine externe (USB-)Festplatte, die ich nur für die Datensicherung anschließe.

----------

## amne

Meine wichtigen Daten werden mittels rsync und unison über 4 Rechner verteilt, ansonsten CD-R.

Ich habs zwar selbst noch nie verwendet, aber app-cdr/dvdisaster kann zusätzliche Prüfsummenfiles für optische Medien erstellen, die die Chance der Datenwiederherstellung von defekten CDs/DVDs erhöhen. Vielleicht kann das ja wer brauchen.

----------

## sirro

Fuer meine Bilder: DVD-RAM.

Da ich selber kein DVD-RAM-Laeufwerk habe, muss ich auf dem Laptop meiner Freundin brennen.  :Smile:  Aber das ist ja nur fuers Langzeitbackup, zusaetzlich habe ich den Kram neben meiner Platte noch auf CD-R. Bei der CD-R merke ich aber schon, dass manche Medien bereits nach 4 Jahren langsam defekte aufweisen.

Meine Mails und Homepage sicher ich auf einem WebDAV-Server.

----------

## Inte

 *slick wrote:*   

> PS: Schön Dich mal wieder hier zu lesen... bist ja seit dem Umzug (oder wars die Hochzeit? ) seltener hier zu sehen.

 Das Leid der ewig Mobilen; da gibt's nur noch am WE Internet zum spielen.  :Wink:  Zum Glück kann ich mir ja das eine oder andere Paket mittels GPRS runterladen, aber mehr wird zu teuer. Eine Flat für 25 kann ich mir dann ja doch verkneifen.

Danke für das Hinzufügen der beiden Punkte. Nachträglich kann ich als User (bei versteckten Umfragen) die Punkte nicht mehr editieren.

----------

## nikaya

DVD-Ram ist schon eine schöne Sache,da es sich wie eine Festplatte verhält.Bei großen Dateien/Datenmengen nehme aber lieber DVD+RW da das Schreiben dann doch arg lang dauert.Zudem hatte ich mir für eine Installation mal ein Stage3 auf DVD-Ram gezogen,diese konnte dann aber leider nicht gelesen werden.

Ansonsten erstelle ich regelmäßig Images mit Partimage von ganzen Partitionen.Dafür habe ich eine Extra-Partition auf Festplatte angelegt.Ab und an werden diese dann auf DVD gesichert.

----------

## Knieper

Leider musste ich die Erfahrung machen, dass CD und DVD fuer die Datensicherung vollkommen ungeeignet sind. Die schlechtesten haben trotz ordentlicher Lagerung nur 3 Jahre gehalten, die besseren schaffen kaum mehr. HDD ist per definitionem ungeeignet, also kommen alle wirklich wichtigen Daten auf Zip-Disk, Fotos bleiben auf dem Negativ  :Wink:  und der Rest muss sich die billigen Datentraeger (HDD, CD) redundant teilen.

----------

## mastacloak

Für allgemeine wichtigere Daten nehme ich DVD-RAMs. Ist allerdings tatsächlich ziemlich langsam, was den Durchsatz anbelangt. Je nach Speicherbedarf des Backups werkelt mein Brenner schonmal eine Stunde. Aber das ist mir die Zeit für das Backup wert.

Bilder und Audiodateien sichere ich auch auf DVD+/-Rs. In der Hoffnung, dass bei einem Mediendefekt nicht gleich die ganze Scheibe unlesbar ist (auf das ein oder andere Bild kommt es ja im Zweifelsfall nicht an). Hatte bisher keine Erfahrung mit "verfallenen" CDs oder DVDs. Meistens brauche ich die Daten von vor 3 Jahren eh nicht mehr bzw. sichere ich wichtige Daten regelmäßig mit einem vollständigen Backup (dazwischen inkrementell), sodass die Daten auf mehreren DVDs/CDs vorhanden sind. Wie verhält es sich denn mit den "verfallenen" CDs/DVDs? Sind die gar nicht mehr lesbar oder nur Teile davon?

Grüße.

----------

## Knieper

 *mastacloak wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wie verhält es sich denn mit den "verfallenen" CDs/DVDs? Sind die gar nicht mehr lesbar oder nur Teile davon?

 

Bei mir ist keine mehr lesbar. Teilweise sieht man sogar, wie sich die Schichten aufloesen oder vom Rand her im Inneren abblaettern. Da werden sich einige Digitalphotographen noch stark wundern.

Drei Jahre sind fuer Photos, Aufsaetze, eigene Programme... keine lange Zeit.

----------

## mkr

Privat verwende ich nur Festplatten zur Sicherung. Die Daten liegen alle auf einem Server mit RAID 5 und werden wöchentlich per rsync auf eine externe Platte gesichert. Da die Platte zu klein ist, sichere ich nur die Daten, welche ich nicht mehr beschaffen kann (persönliche Dokumente, Fotos). DVDs zu brennen ist mir zu mühsam und trauen tue ich den Dingern auch nicht.

Im Büro werden die Daten einmal wöchentlich auf Band geschrieben, welches dann extern im Safe gelagert wird. (Monatssicherungen werden ein Jahr aufbewahrt, Jahressicherungen 10 Jahre.)

----------

## moe

Ich sichere bei mir auf meinen Fileserver, auf dem wiederum ein Raid1 läuft.

Sehr wichtige Sachen, die aber nich allzugross sind schiebe ich zusätzlich in meinen Webspace, da kümmern sich andere um die Datensicherung  :Wink: Last edited by moe on Sat Nov 04, 2006 10:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Carlo

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Bei mir ist keine mehr lesbar. Teilweise sieht man sogar, wie sich die Schichten aufloesen oder vom Rand her im Inneren abblaettern.

 

Das ist dann aber schlechte Qualität, d.h. die CD-Rs sind nicht richtig gelackt/dicht. Das Problem habe ich vereinzelt mit ein paar Billig-Rohlingen gehabt.

----------

## ixo

Ich kümmere mich nicht sonderlich um mein Backup auf eine andere Platte - es funktioniert einfach (http://www.linuxfocus.org/Deutsch/January2004/article321.shtml).

Das älteste Backup ist übrigens inzwischen vom 2.2.2003.

----------

## mrsteven

Ich mach mein Backup per rsync auf ne USB-Platte... Langweilig, aber es funktioniert...  :Wink: 

----------

## doedel

ich brenn das ganze immer auf dvd. Wie schon gesagt, rw ist sinnlos, geändert wird nix. Und da ich diese backups allerhöchstens nur ein jahr lang hier rumliegen habe (das wichtigste ist eh auf der platte und musik im regal  :Wink:  ), kommt da nie sehr viel zusammen, was mit der Zeit kaputt gehen könnte.

----------

## Anarcho

 *Fauli wrote:*   

> Ich mache das Backup mit rsync auf eine externe (USB-)Festplatte, die ich nur für die Datensicherung anschließe.

 

Das und weitere Backups auf verschlüsselte DVD-Rs

----------

## bladus

Momentan mache ich keine Backups   :Shocked: 

Jedoch will ich in den nächsten Tagen eine neue Festplatte kaufen, die alte werde ich in ein USB-Gehäuse stecken und das dann für meine Backups verwenden.

----------

## platinumviper

Ich verwende hauptsächlich Bänder. Monatlich ein Voll-Backup, wöchentlich ein differentielles Backup und alle vier Stunden ein inkrementielles Backup. Textdateien (Programme, TeX, Konfigurationsdateien in /etc/* usw.) werden zusätzlich über cvs verwaltet. Bilder, Ton- und Video-Aufnahmen sowie eigene Projekte werden zusätzlich auf DVD-RAM und MO gesichert und auf DVD-R/CD-R archiviert.

Mein ältestes DVD-RAM-Laufwerk ist ein ca zehn Jahre altes

```
Host: scsi3 Channel: 00 Id: 04 Lun: 00

  Vendor: TOSHIBA  Model: SD-W1101 DVD-RAM Rev: 1029

  Type:   CD-ROM                           ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Host: scsi3 Channel: 00 Id: 04 Lun: 01

  Vendor: TOSHIBA  Model: SD-W1101 DVD-RAM Rev: 1029

  Type:   Optical Device                   ANSI SCSI revision: 02

```

trotz (oder wegen?) intensiver Nutztung hat noch nie ein DVD-RAM Probleme gemacht.

platinumviper

----------

## Wolle

Ich bin ein Vertreter der "multiplen Backup"-Fraktion. Das geht etwa so:

1.) Montags wandert das /home/wolle auf einen Webdav-Server, den mir einer meiner EMail-Provider freundlicherweise kostenfrei zur Verfügung stellt   :Razz:   Den zur Entschlüsselung nötigen Key bewahrt ein anderer Provider für den Katastrophenfall auf. Mails werden erst nach eine Woche bei den Providern gelöscht, die sollten also den GAU auch überleben.

2.) Dienstags bis Sonntags gibt es Differential-Backups auf eine zweite Festplatte

3.) Alle Vierteljahr mache ich ein Vollbackup des Systems und der Daten auf DVD+R.

Manchmal lässt sich irgendeine alte CD oder DVD nicht lesen - was soll's, die Daten sind höchstwahrscheinlich noch irgendwo anders. Und wenn doch mal was weg kommen sollte: was wirklich wichtig ist, fährt eh auf der Festplatte Karussell und genießt den Vollservice des Backupverfahrens   :Very Happy: 

----------

## SvenFischer

mit kdar (Frontend von dar) sichere ich immer komplett meine home-Dateinen. Rsync ist differenziell und so werden versehendlich gelöschte Datein auch auf dem Backup gelöscht (was bringt wir das dann?).

Die Sichererung kommt dann auf meine Datenplatte, auf der nicht die home-Dateinen sind...

----------

## mkr

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> Rsync ist differenziell und so werden versehendlich gelöschte Datein auch auf dem Backup gelöscht (was bringt wir das dann?).

 

Wenn man die Option "--delete" weglässt, löscht rsync keine Dateien auf dem Zielmedium. Geänderte Dateien werden aber überschrieben.

Backup mit Archiven hat den Nachteil, dass man die Daten mehrfach speichert. Das ist nicht sehr effizient. Die Server sichere ich deshalb mit rdiff-backup. Das funktioniert wie rsync, bildet von geänderten Dateien aber ein diff und speichert so die alten Versionen platzsparend. Man kann damit also beispielsweise die Datei /etc/passwd so zurückholen, wie sie vor 6 Monaten war. (Gut bei so kleinen Dateien macht sich der Vorteil des diffs gegenüber mehreren Vollsicherungen nicht bemerkbar, bei grossen Dateien hingegen schon.)

----------

## ConiKost

Bacula  :Smile:  Und das ganze auf eine 2te HDD  :Smile: 

----------

## Knieper

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Das ist dann aber schlechte Qualität, d.h. die CD-Rs sind nicht richtig gelackt/dicht. Das Problem habe ich vereinzelt mit ein paar Billig-Rohlingen gehabt.

 

Schlechte Qualitaet sicherlich, aber "billig" nicht unbedingt. TDK, Sony... Am schlimmsten waren die von Philips. Die aus dem Kaufland sollte man zB. nicht in die Sonne legen.  :Smile: 

----------

## ixo

 *mkr wrote:*   

>  *SvenFischer wrote:*   Rsync ist differenziell und so werden versehendlich gelöschte Datein auch auf dem Backup gelöscht (was bringt wir das dann?). 
> 
> Wenn man die Option "--delete" weglässt, löscht rsync keine Dateien auf dem Zielmedium. Geänderte Dateien werden aber überschrieben.
> 
> Backup mit Archiven hat den Nachteil, dass man die Daten mehrfach speichert. Das ist nicht sehr effizient. Die Server sichere ich deshalb mit rdiff-backup. Das funktioniert wie rsync, bildet von geänderten Dateien aber ein diff und speichert so die alten Versionen platzsparend. Man kann damit also beispielsweise die Datei /etc/passwd so zurückholen, wie sie vor 6 Monaten war. (Gut bei so kleinen Dateien macht sich der Vorteil des diffs gegenüber mehreren Vollsicherungen nicht bemerkbar, bei grossen Dateien hingegen schon.)

 

rdiff sichert Dateien auch doppelt. Benenn einfach 'mal eine um oder kopier sie an eine andere Stelle. Aus diesem Grund verwende ich storeBackup. Das komprimiert zusätzlich auch noch. Das einzige, was rdiff besser kann, ist Datenbankdateien sichern.

http://www.linuxfocus.org/Deutsch/January2004/article321.shtml

----------

## Fauli

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> Rsync ist differenziell und so werden versehendlich gelöschte Datein auch auf dem Backup gelöscht (was bringt wir das dann?).

 

Ich mache die Sicherung mit rsync jedesmal in ein neues Verzeichnis (Name=Datum/Uhrzeit) und gebe mit der Option --link-dest=<directory> das Verzeichnis der vorherigen Sicherung an. Dann kopiert rsync alle neuen/veränderten Dateien ins Backup und erstellt für alle unveränderten Dateien lediglich einen Hardlink innerhalb des Backups.

----------

## 76062563

Ich mache meine Backups so:

Bei jedem Systemstart wird /home per rsync auf meinen Router synchronisiert, zudem sichere ich manuell (sporadisch) 'diverse kleinere Dateien des selben Datentyps' auf eine externe USB-Platte.

Sowohl die Platte im Router als auch die externe Platte ist mit dm-crypt verschlüsselt.

Ein Backup von / erstelle ich (wenn ich Lust habe => viel zu selten) mit partimage ebenfalls auf eine externe USB-Platte.

----------

## xraver

Mich würde das Ergebnis der Umfrage interessieren! Warum kann ich das nicht sehen?

Für meinen Teil, ich erstelle Backups (stage4) auf DVD.

Demnächst möcht ich das verschlüsselt machen.

Jemand nen Plan was es da so gibt? Schlisslich muss ich im Notfall dann an die verschlüsselten DVD´s rankommen.

----------

## b3cks

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Mich würde das Ergebnis der Umfrage interessieren! Warum kann ich das nicht sehen?

 

Kannst du lesen? The results of this poll are hidden until the poll closes.

Für dich auch deutsch und erklärt: Sofern der Threadstarter (Inte) die Umfrage schließt, wirst du das Umfrage-Ergebnis sehen können.

 *Quote:*   

> Für meinen Teil, ich erstelle Backups (stage4) auf DVD.
> 
> Demnächst möcht ich das verschlüsselt machen.
> 
> Jemand nen Plan was es da so gibt? Schlisslich muss ich im Notfall dann an die verschlüsselten DVD´s rankommen.

 

 :Arrow:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-295727.html

So eine Forensuchfunktion ist schon was tolles...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Gibheer

also an meiner Schule stand mal ein Fileserver auf Basis von Susi. Nachdem der Server von einem Virus heimgesucht wurde meinte der verantwortliche Admin, dass Datensicherung was fuer Feiglinge sei. Danach hab ich den neu aufgesetzt und bin dem Motto gefolgt und hab statt nem Raid1 ein Raid0 genommen, damit auch alle Schueler 10MB abbekommen konnten und die Schule kein Geld fuer weitere Platten ausgeben wollte.

Und so zieht sich das eigentlich bei mir ueberall hin. Da ich kein Geld fuer neue Platten oder Rohlinge habe, schiebe ich meine Daten, wenn ich mal dran denke, da hin, wo noch Platz ist (meist auf den Fileserver). Ansonsten hab ich nix zum sichern

----------

## oscarwild

 *Gibheer wrote:*   

> Nachdem der Server von einem Virus heimgesucht wurde meinte der verantwortliche Admin, dass Datensicherung was fuer Feiglinge sei. Danach hab ich den neu aufgesetzt und bin dem Motto gefolgt und hab statt nem Raid1 ein Raid0 genommen

 

Wie praktisch! Damit ist beim nächsten mal jede Platte nur noch mit einem halben Virus infiziert  :Laughing: 

----------

## energyman76b

einiges landet auf dvds, aber ab und an wird einfach das ganze System auf 2 Bänder gepackt.

Ist einfach angenehmer, als dutzende von dvds vollzuschreiben - und sicherer als externe Festplatten.

----------

## nikaya

Umfrageergebnis?

Diskussion scheint beendet zu sein.  :Wink: 

----------

## xraver

 *Doe John wrote:*   

> Umfrageergebnis?
> 
> Diskussion scheint beendet zu sein. 

 

Joop, interessiert mich auch immer noch.

@becks - ja, ich kann lesen.  :Wink: 

----------

## b3cks

 *xraver wrote:*   

> @becks - ja, ich kann lesen. 

 

Hehe, ich gebe dir ja recht. So langsam kann Inte das Ergebnis mal preisgeben.  :Wink: 

----------

## Inte

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> So langsam kann Inte das Ergebnis mal preisgeben. 

 Ich hatte eine Umfragedauer von 14 Tagen angegeben. Die waren gestern abend vorbei und damit wurde auch das Ergebnis veröffentlicht.  :Wink: 

Danke für Eure Teilnahme.

----------

